# Urgent, besoin de conseils pour achat auto radio



## enirac (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Je souhaite offrir à mon cher et tendre pour Noel un auto radio compatible ipod. 

J'ai trouvé ce modèle-ci qui me semble pas mal du tout. Autoradio SONY CDX-GT530UI.EUR. Est ce un bon modèle ???? 

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/gps_.../autoradio/sony_cdx-gt530ui_eur.html#tab_avis 

Par contre, mon ptit mari voudrait utiliser son pod dans la voiture en mode mix de morceaux, et je ne sais pas si cette fonction est possible avec cet auto radio. 

Lorsque l'on branche un pod sur un auto radio, est ce que l'on peut mettre en route mix de morceau à partir du pod ? Est ce que le pod peut "piloter" l'auto radio ??? Ou alors est ce que l'auto radio gère tout, et dans ce cas là, je dois trouver impérativement un auto radio qui permet la fonction random ? 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très claire, ma question peut sembler idiote, mais je n'y connais rien, et tous les vendeurs rencontrés n'ont pas su me donner une réponse satisfaisante. Je suis inquiète à l'idée de me planter de modèle, car il s'agit qd même d'un certain investissement. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

Je remonte le topic, vu que personne n'y a répondu et que le dernier traité remonte à 2008.

J'ai un même souci de choix : j'aimerai équiper ma voiture d'un auto radio qui puisse piloter mon Iphone à la fois pour la musique et pour le main libre.

J'ai trouvé deux références intéressantes mais peu d'avis et de retours en la matière : 

Je suis assez intéressé par le Parrot RKi8400: http://www.parrot.com/fr/produits/kits-mains-libres-Bluetooth-installes

J'ai aussi noté le Pioneer MVH-8200BT: http://www.pioneer.eu/fr/products/25/121/61/MVH-8200BT/index.html

Qui connait et peut nous faire un retour quant à l'ergonomie et l'intégration iphone/ipod  ?



PS: ce serait bien sur des grands sujets de ce type d'avoir des dossiers de référence un peu étoffés, tant il est vrai qu'on ne trouve aucune info comparative sur les sites de vente/constructeurs...


----------

